# Driving in the UK



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a valid drivers license from the US, am I able to drive on that when I move to the UK, or will I have to take all of the British tests and be issued a British license before I'm able to drive?

Sent from Felicia Mills' iPod touch


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Angelkissedxx said:


> I have a valid drivers license from the US, am I able to drive on that when I move to the UK, or will I have to take all of the British tests and be issued a British license before I'm able to drive?


You can drive on your US licence (British spelling!) for up to a year but then you have to pass British driving tests to get a UK licence. US isn't one of the countries whose licence can be exchanged for a British one. If you get your UK provisional licence before your year's is up, then you aren't bound by conditions of your provisional licence, such as displaying L plates, being accompanied by a full-licence holder or banned from the motorway. So take some driving lessons to get used to British driving techniques and pass your tests before the year is up.


----------



## joantovar (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, do your how much money would it cost to get a driving license ?




Joppa said:


> You can drive on your US licence (British spelling!) for up to a year but then you have to pass British driving tests to get a UK licence. US isn't one of the countries whose licence can be exchanged for a British one. If you get your UK provisional licence before your year's is up, then you aren't bound by conditions of your provisional licence, such as displaying L plates, being accompanied by a full-licence holder or banned from the motorway. So take some driving lessons to get used to British driving techniques and pass your tests before the year is up.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

joantovar said:


> Hi, do your how much money would it cost to get a driving license ?


In the UK, there is no set number of lessons you have to take, plus classroom work, before you can take the tests, as they do in some other European countries. So if you get lessons from a friend for free, you can sit the tests just for the cost of the test fees, plus the cost of hiring a test car. But most people book a series of lessons, and only book their tests if their instructor thinks they are ready. It depends greatly between learner drivers how many lessons they need, which costs from around £20 an hour (more in London and the South). I'd say most people spend several hundred pounds in lessons before they take their tests, and most require more than one attempts, as the tests are quite demanding. Many driving instructors say that on average, a learner driver needs 1.5 times their age in the number of hourly lessons, so if you are 30, you will probably need around 45 hours or around £900. It will be less if you are already an experienced driver - e.g. coming from a country whose licence cannot just be exchanged for a British one, or if you manage to get additional practice apart from paid lessons.


----------



## joantovar (Jul 29, 2010)

ok so how much is the test fee?

:confused2:


Joppa said:


> In the UK, there is no set number of lessons you have to take, plus classroom work, before you can take the tests, as they do in some other European countries. So if you get lessons from a friend for free, you can sit the tests just for the cost of the test fees, plus the cost of hiring a test car. But most people book a series of lessons, and only book their tests if their instructor thinks they are ready. It depends greatly between learner drivers how many lessons they need, which costs from around £20 an hour (more in London and the South). I'd say most people spend several hundred pounds in lessons before they take their tests, and most require more than one attempts, as the tests are quite demanding. Many driving instructors say that on average, a learner driver needs 1.5 times their age in the number of hourly lessons, so if you are 30, you will probably need around 45 hours or around £900. It will be less if you are already an experienced driver - e.g. coming from a country whose licence cannot just be exchanged for a British one, or if you manage to get additional practice apart from paid lessons.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

joantovar said:


> ok so how much is the test fee?


Theory test is £31, and practical test £62 (£75 for weekday evening and weekend).


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

joantovar said:


> ok so how much is the test fee?
> 
> :confused2:


For the record:

Just under 50% of applicants pass the practical (road) test. You can see the statistics for each test centre on the DVLA Web site, and you can also download the various test routes. Some candidates prefer to take their test in a remote area with few or no roundabouts, etc: the published statistics may help you decide if that's worthwhile.

Almost everybody takes at least a couple of lessons before the practical (£30 or so per hour). The test is quite different, and certainly harder to pass, than US and Canadian tests (both of which I have also taken, albeit years ago, but I saw from the Québec Web site that their tests are stricter now than they once were). Canadian licences are exchangeable for UK ones if you took their test but unless you prove it was on a standard-transmission car you get a UK licence valid only for driving automatic-transmission cars.


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm accustomed only to driving an automatic car with my US license, will I be required to take the test in a stick?

Sent from Felicia Mills' iPod touch


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Angelkissedxx said:


> I'm accustomed only to driving an automatic car with my US license, will I be required to take the test in a stick?


You can take in an automatic, but your driving licence will only be valid for driving automatic cars, not manual shift. This can be an issue as automatics are less common than manual (though the market share is creeping up) and when you rent a car anywhere in UK and Europe, automatic will always be more expensive by typically 50% and only larger models come with auto box.


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Joppa said:


> You can take in an automatic, but your driving licence will only be valid for driving automatic cars, not manual shift. This can be an issue as automatics are less common than manual (though the market share is creeping up) and when you rent a car anywhere in UK and Europe, automatic will always be more expensive by typically 50% and only larger models come with auto box.


Also only a minority of UK driving schools have automatic-transmission vehicles for you to practice on and take a practical (road) test with. (You don't have to use their car, but it is probably a good idea to do so.)

See page 57 of the following DSA document for the automatic-transmission rule: http://www.dft.gov.uk/dsa/Documents/practical_test/dt1/dsa_dt1_standard_operating_procedure.pdf (PDF)


----------



## joantovar (Jul 29, 2010)

i been driving since i was 14 im now 27 about to be 28 in may,and after what i just saw in youtube about driving road test in the Uk in think i wont be able to pass it. 



Punktlich2 said:


> For the record:
> 
> Just under 50% of applicants pass the practical (road) test. You can see the statistics for each test centre on the DVLA Web site, and you can also download the various test routes. Some candidates prefer to take their test in a remote area with few or no roundabouts, etc: the published statistics may help you decide if that's worthwhile.
> 
> Almost everybody takes at least a couple of lessons before the practical (£30 or so per hour). The test is quite different, and certainly harder to pass, than US and Canadian tests (both of which I have also taken, albeit years ago, but I saw from the Québec Web site that their tests are stricter now than they once were). Canadian licences are exchangeable for UK ones if you took their test but unless you prove it was on a standard-transmission car you get a UK licence valid only for driving automatic-transmission cars.


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

joantovar said:


> i been driving since i was 14 im now 27 about to be 28 in may,and after what i just saw in youtube about driving road test in the Uk in think i wont be able to pass it.


Maybe, but judging from London traffic even the most incompetent eventually pass. I did.

I have to say that in 1977 I took a practical test and failed, whereupon I took up my diplomatic posting and got a little red booklet representing a diplomatic licence, which I renewed and used for 6 years.

It's only recently that I found out that my French licence had no value in the UK because I never took a test for it (it was issued to me as a diplomat before my retirement).

I eventually hired a driving instructor who works in the area of a West London practical driving test and on the second try there I passed.

So will you, So do all the lunatics you find peeling around Marble Arch. All four (4) of our kids passed. With even fewer error points than I had (10, I think; the worst of my kids had 9).


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

joantovar said:


> i been driving since i was 14 im now 27 about to be 28 in may,and after what i just saw in youtube about driving road test in the Uk in think i wont be able to pass it.



Rubbish!! of course you will pass it, I did!! and if I can then so can you!!

You must think positive, when you arrive go to a reputable school of motoring, they will advise you how to obtain your provisional licence, give you a lesson to first check your driving skills and then set the amount of lessons you will need,

Hepa


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll be able to transfer my license to an automatic license. Does anyone know what I'd have to do to be able to drive manual cars? I'm not sure if I have to take all the parts of the test or just the driving test. I'm trying to decide what the best option is for me. Thanks!


----------



## Nemo. (Feb 13, 2011)

modzy78 said:


> I'll be able to transfer my license to an automatic license. Does anyone know what I'd have to do to be able to drive manual cars? I'm not sure if I have to take all the parts of the test or just the driving test. I'm trying to decide what the best option is for me. Thanks!


No once you have an auto licence you can only drive autos. You would have to take a full test with a manual if you wanted to drive manual. Considering that autos use more gas and therefore cost more - uk gas price are high - I'd go for the manual test.

I'm not sure if you would have to take the theory test - I know if you pass the auto test here then of course you don't have to but if transferred maybe there is some rule.

Driving a car with a different handed drive is difficult at first as you can't judge distance well! So lessons prob best. That's why countries who drive on the right aren't allowed automatic transfer of licences.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nemo. said:


> No once you have an auto licence you can only drive autos. You would have to take a full test with a manual if you wanted to drive manual. Considering that autos use more gas and therefore cost more - uk gas price are high - I'd go for the manual test.
> 
> I'm not sure if you would have to take the theory test - I know if you pass the auto test here then of course you don't have to but if transferred maybe there is some rule.
> 
> Driving a car with a different handed drive is difficult at first as you can't judge distance well! So lessons prob best. That's why countries who drive on the right aren't allowed automatic transfer of licences.


I actually lived in Japan for 2 years, so I can handle driving on the left. I had to take a written and insanely difficult practical test over there. I had no problems juding distance. I'm just a bit concerned about roundabouts and people being parked where there's really not room to. So I'm planning on taking a few lessons no matter what.
The impression I got in Japan regarding the lack of transferring American licenses is due to the fact that each state has different guidelines. Canadians could transfer licenses, but it took over a decade to make the agreements with each province! So I'd guess the lack of a centralized driving system is the biggest problem. (But I could be wrong.)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Rubbish!! of course you will pass it, I did!! and if I can then so can you!!
> 
> You must think positive, when you arrive go to a reputable school of motoring, they will advise you how to obtain your provisional licence, give you a lesson to first check your driving skills and then set the amount of lessons you will need,
> 
> Hepa




How many years ago did you pass?

I don't think I would pass now and I have been driving accident free for nearly 40 years..


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

modzy78 said:


> I'll be able to transfer my license to an automatic license. Does anyone know what I'd have to do to be able to drive manual cars? I'm not sure if I have to take all the parts of the test or just the driving test. I'm trying to decide what the best option is for me. Thanks!


Sorry but you won't without passing a manual test, and you will probably have to take the theory test as well.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Drivers with a licence issued in the USA, and many other countries will normally be required to have an IDP to be able to drive in UK. The reason for this because there are no federal standards and each state issues its own licences. 

There is a lot of fraudulent websites issuing so-called "International Drivers' Documents" or "International Drivers' Licenses" - AVOID THEM LIKE THE PLAGUE. The only place authorised to issue and International Drivers' Permit (the proper name) is the AAA.

For more info go to:
International Driving Permit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

which all countries are entitled for exchange for UK driving license?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

R666 said:


> which all countries are entitled for exchange for UK driving license?


List of Designated Countries: Australia, Barbados, British Virgin Islands, Canada, Falkland Islands, Faroe Islands, Hong Kong, Japan, Monaco, New Zealand, Republic of Korea, Singapore, South Africa, Switzerland and Zimbabwe.


----------

